# Emersed Kleiner Bar sword



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

got a baby kleiner bar from Marc at www.aquatic-store.com (THANKS!) and thought I'd try it out emersed. This is 13 days growth. Using potting soil, natural sunlight and 100% humidity

Updated


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Kleiner Bar are great for growing emersed. I've had a couple do really well under 4x 40w T-12 in moist soil.

Best,
Phil


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Tony,

I just ordered one. I have been looking for one ever since I read about it in Kasselmann's book.

Why did you decide to grow your baby emersed instead of putting it in one of your tanks?

Steve


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks good! Keep us updated on how it progresses. Will swords put out new plantlets growing emmersed?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes they do. I have seen pictures at tropica where swords are LOADED with plantlets.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

updated


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

That klenier was a baby off of the main plant. The plant is much bigger when grown emersed.

Marcus

http://www.aquatic-store.com


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

yup ..how goes the proud parents? 


The babies now have all emersed leaves and are growing in normal california air. I do mist from tme to time, but not much. Growth is kinda slow now...especially since they don't get a lot of light (might move them to a higher light area sometime soon). ...and since the critters at my house like to climb up where the plants are...dig in the soil ...and knock them over onto the floor!!! :evil: ...more than once.

pets....sometimes you love em..other times you ...ummm..don't love them as much


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Mom and pops are doing good. 
Still throwing on little guys here and there.
The little ones are nice red now to.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Also for those of you who don't know this plant turns a nice red when grown under water ( submersed )


----------

